
9 Best Websites to Get UI Inspiration - CherryEdith7
https://medium.com/@MPDoris/9-best-websites-to-get-ui-inspiration-434cfb7bb318
======
tmatthewj
I have spent time on some of these sites and also tried Muzli. If a bigger
part of inspiration is to solve a UI problem in hand, I'll recommend
[http://collectui.com/](http://collectui.com/). They give you a well
categorised collection of working UI done by different companies / products.

